# What songs remind you of the fandom?



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2010)

List any songs that make you think of furries... preferably songs that have nothing to do with furries to begin with.

No whining about someone's musical tastes, either.

Disturbed - Meaning of Life
Sevendust - Enemy
Three Days Grace - Break
Muse - Supermassive Black Hole
Sonic Mayhem - March of the Stroggs
Sonic Mayhem - The Underworld
Three Days Grace - Time of Dying
Metallica - Ride the Lightning
Metallica - Enter Sandman
Sevendust - Face to Face
System of a Down - Shame (I have no fucking idea why, really. XD)
System of a Down - Aerials
System of a Down - Lonely Day
Cypress Hill - Insane in the Membrane
Three Days Grace - Get Out Alive
Dragonforce - Fury of the Storm
Cypress Hill - I Aint Going Out Like That
Cypress Hill - Get It Anyway
Necro - Creepy Crawl

*EDIT*: And I mean songs... Not music videos.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 5, 2010)

Grycho said:


> Necro - Creepy Crawl


 
ahahahaha

i hate myself and i want to die by nirvana


----------



## Jude (Sep 5, 2010)

Wasn't there a thread REALLY similar to this not too long ago?

Hmm... my vote goes for Separate Ways (Worlds Apart) by Journey. I cannot get that Rockoons animation out of my head - it's so badass.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 5, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Hmm... my vote goes for Separate Ways (Worlds Apart) by Journey. I cannot get that Rockoons animation out of my head - it's so badass.


 
omg this


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 5, 2010)

"Faggot" - You know who they are.


----------



## The DK (Sep 6, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Wasn't there a thread REALLY similar to this not too long ago?
> 
> Hmm... my vote goes for Separate Ways (Worlds Apart) by Journey. I cannot get that Rockoons animation out of my head - it's so badass.


that and this


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 6, 2010)

[yt]wxkIPauKepg[/yt]

This song perfectly describes furries better than anything else ever recorded, except maybe that one song by blink-182.


----------



## Hir (Sep 6, 2010)

[yt]hIsh1J4FbKU[/yt]


----------



## Cam (Sep 6, 2010)

God old fashioned lover boy ~ queen


----------



## Shiroka (Sep 6, 2010)

Gee guys, I think that's pretty obvious :V

[yt]sQyHtUeJYPE[/yt]

The sad thing is that it ACTUALLY reminds me of the furdom. But yeah, other than that, no, there's no songs that rings that bell to me.


----------



## BlueEevee (Sep 7, 2010)

Three Doors Down - Let Me Be Myself
[video=youtube;RmDYbiyMHvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmDYbiyMHvo[/video]


----------



## The DK (Sep 8, 2010)

BlueEevee said:


> Three Doors Down - Let Me Be Myself
> [video=youtube;RmDYbiyMHvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmDYbiyMHvo[/video]



i can see that pretty well actually


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 8, 2010)

Inb4 the furry song.
Other than that, The rockoons one.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Sep 8, 2010)

[video=youtube;WcSZ7deAHbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcSZ7deAHbw[/video]


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 9, 2010)

neon trees - animal


----------

